# Sweetie, darling, hun? Which one do you favour?



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

I've never been big on terms of endearment apart from for my kids: I know my OH would love me to start (bit old and long in the tooth but I'd quite like to get over my uncertainty too)
Sweetie - that's out, call my kids that.
Darling - does seem right but I'm not sure
Hun - no way jose, besides our neighbours call each other that!
a.n.other? 
what do you call each other and has it changed over time?


----------



## DawnD (Sep 23, 2009)

Uh, I call my husband candypants LMAO. But that is reserved for special days, I usually call him babe or baby. It hasn't really changed much, with the exception of my hearing candypants on Me, Myself and Irene LOL and deciding that maybe he is the one with candy in HIS pants


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

I am so not into pet names that I can't think of one I would want to be called or one I would call him LOL Meanwhile I have about 150 that I will call my daughter. I guess I think it's cute, sweet, silly, but NOT for grownups? LOL I don't even like Hun, Babe, Baby, sweetheart... But then I live with the nickname I got when i was 3 days old, use it for everything, so I guess I figure I already have mine, I have grown into it, it describes me and I love it, so why try to improve on the perfect fit LMAO


----------



## Draguna (Jan 13, 2011)

Not sure if you'd want some for the women, but I call my gf Natie (short for Natalie), "cutie", something that translated would be "small one" and "sexy"

As for me, she likes naming me "Toonie" (not short for Tony ), "dear" and "bear" as in teddybear.


----------



## Syrum (Feb 22, 2011)

He calls me baby mostly, and only uses my name when he really seems to want my attention. Kind of like pay attention, this is important!

I call him sexy, and his name.


----------



## unbelievable (Aug 20, 2010)

My wife's name is Audra but her beloved grandmother (long deceased) used to call her "Audie". She adored her grandmother. That's what I call her and I'm the only person left on earth who does. I also call her "Gorgeous". Down south, you hear "honey" or "sweetie" all the time, even from folks you don't know. I avoid using those terms because I want my pet names for her to be special.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

fwiw, mine calls me my name shortened, which I'm happy with, love sometimes, darling sometimes; strangely I find it grates when we're not at our best with each other - 
But I'm still looking out for something I'm sufficiently at ease with to call him. In texts I've a particular shortening which he's told me he likes as no-one else uses it, so that's good but as I said, for actually *saying out loud* (gasp!!!) darling seems the front runner but I'm open to alternatives!!


----------



## MarriedWifeInLove (May 28, 2010)

I call my husband by his name and then by 'sweetie' a lot. He's never said anything one way or the other.

I find that he says 'hey' to me a lot and never uses any endearments or even my first name most of the time. And lately, he's been calling me Mama - what's up with that? LOL


----------



## greeneyeddolphin (May 31, 2010)

We usually call each other Babe. I live in the south, and I hear a lot of women use Sugar as a term of endearment. I use that one on my kids sometimes, but I would feel weird saying it to my boyfriend. LOL


----------



## SteppingStones (Dec 20, 2010)

I usually get called baby, and that's okay with me..although I love it when he calls me babe. Not much of difference really, I just like the way he says it. 

I call my H baby too or sometimes by his full name/sometimes by his shortened name. Mi amour, love, or babe -- when I'm asking him nicely to do something. 

I only call him honey when I'm shocked or surprised at him or scolding him. like "Honey, slow down!" or "Honey! You can't do that!"

Never sweetie or sweetheart...I use those for little kids.


----------



## LonelyNLost (Dec 11, 2010)

I call him Babe, and then a pet nickname. But I also use his actual name. 

He calls me Baby, Babe, Hun, my pet nickname, and sometimes Lover. But NEVER by my first name. Kind of funny now that I think about it.


----------



## DanF (Sep 27, 2010)

Baby, Babe, Hon, Sweetheart, Sweetie, Sexy, HotAss, WonderWoman, and YOU SEXY B!TCH


----------



## Runs like Dog (Feb 25, 2011)

I use her full first name. She never calls me by name or nickname. It's either 'you' or she just states her demand.


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

I almost have to laugh. Was on Match.com not long ago, and was totally turned OFF by a guy who called me princess, then proceded to tell me I should be treated like one. HAHAH things like that just are not for me. 

HAHA I had forgotten about the "princess guy" as I used to refer to him.


----------



## 4sure (Aug 8, 2010)

He calls me baby, gorgeous, or sexual.


----------



## Therealbrighteyes (Feb 11, 2010)

He calls me "Sweetseats". I have NO idea where that came from.


----------



## janesmith (Nov 29, 2010)

He is Bey and I am Chicki


----------



## SaffronPower (Mar 6, 2011)

honey, sweetie, puddin pie, snookems, cutie, hotness, king, pokey, i have a million for my hubby...he calls me honey and by my name...he has more dignity then I do


----------



## tpb72 (Feb 18, 2011)

I have never really been into the pet names before my current guy. Was a bit uncomfortable at first but I got used to it and now it's full bore. I always thought it was ridiculous but for some reason it sure makes me feel special and loved.

He calls me baby, babe, sweetheart, hun, my girl, MINE (probably a few more I'm not thinking of right now) and uses a whinny hunny if he wants me to do him a favor.

I call him babe, baby and hun.


----------



## Mrs.G (Nov 20, 2010)

Nice thread! 
He calls me Toots. He will write, "my sweet" in cards, but he does not say it.
Mr.G used to call me L'il Momma, but that has stopped. He almost never uses my name.
I use my husband's name and call him baby. I also call my husband Boo.
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------



## WadeWilson (Jul 4, 2010)

I have been called...

pooh,
pooh-bear,
pootie,
honey...

its all fine with me... yet I don't have pet names for my wife...
I shall randomly test some and gauge her reaction...


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

My husband usually calls me "Chinadoll", 

When he is being naughty, he calls me"Pu$$$".

I usually call him " Lao gong", it means "husband ". 

When I am being naughty, I call him " Ji Ji", it means "cok"!


----------



## reachingshore (Jun 10, 2010)

We don't use any specific words. OK, maybe "baby".

I don't like "dear". It might be because he uses that word when he tries to jokingly point out something obvious.

That "dear" sounds soo patronizing then


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

Ive never been big on gag me pet names.

From almost day one, he called me Female, occasionally "beautiful"

with him most commonly somehow Sweetheart would fall out of my face or I think I used babe. It was never really intentional or a name I picked out, just whatever my brain wanted to call him at the time.

Other than that we used to jokingly call each other ***** all the time.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

CLucas976 said:


> Ive never been big on gag me pet names.
> 
> From almost day one, he called me Female, occasionally "beautiful"
> 
> ...


Sweetheart is the one I feel most comfortable with EXCEPT that it's what I've called my children from day#1 & whenever I've said it to him (almost accidentally) it feels somehow weird; still need an alternative!


----------



## CLucas976 (Jun 27, 2010)

madimoff said:


> Sweetheart is the one I feel most comfortable with EXCEPT that it's what I've called my children from day#1 & whenever I've said it to him (almost accidentally) it feels somehow weird; still need an alternative!


I called my other ex 'Poopy' as a pet name, you can feel free to use that one if you want 

Ive always called kids honey. Unless its mid emotional pep talk or therapist session (I do get used as one of those) any of those cute names out of me are usually used in sarcasm.


----------



## madimoff (Feb 17, 2010)

CLucas976 said:


> I called my other ex 'Poopy' as a pet name, you can feel free to use that one if you want
> 
> Ive always called kids honey. Unless its mid emotional pep talk or therapist session (I do get used as one of those) any of those cute names out of me are usually used in sarcasm.


Right now his sense of humour might not cope with me calling him Poopy but thanks anyway

Feel we're a bit old for babe, baby, sugar doesn't ring right, love seems a bit Northern English, sweetheart I've discounted for reasons stated+++ could always come up with a variation on our pet name for his *¿Ç! !!! 
Darling & honey are front runners but quite how and more particularly WHEN to slip it in when I've never called him a term of endearment before, dunno:scratchhead:


----------



## woodstock (Feb 21, 2011)

You could always go totally off the wall and either just give each other WAY off names like "potato" and "Turnip" sounds funny, but why can't they be absolute codes for each other that no one else could ever understand

Actually I could totally be down with that HAHA or even ...... well, if you read the books or saw the movie you might get this but "henry" and "june" HAAAA Not many people would get that but thoswe that do would assume that you have some serous fun behond closed doors HAAAAA

Wait, I might have to take that one (but I guess the SO other would have to see the movie first... would be nice if at least HE got it HAA)


----------

